# How much power does your PC use?



## Mussels (Dec 27, 2013)

A simple collection from people with wall meters, so we can collect data on how much power our PC's actually use and compete for power efficient systems (because i think i'll win  )

These stats should be for tower alone, not monitor, speakers etc.

simply run Wprimes 1024M test (run as admin!) and 3dmark11's "performance" test while watching your power meter, and report the results. divide your 3dmark score by the maximum wattage you saw for your power efficiency score. (for reference i'm getting the higest wattage numbers in 3dmarks test 1 in my systems, so i'm focusing on the highest number i get there)





User | PSU | CPU + GPU | Desktop Idle| Wprime 1024 Watts | 3dmark11 wattage + score | 3dmark  points per watt | Comment
Mussels | Corsair HX1000 (86-91% efficiency) | i5 2400 @ 3.7GHz + 7970 | 89w | 134w | P9193 301W | 30.54 | Im the bestest
Mussels | Corsair TX750 | 1090t @ 3.6GHz + 5870 | 133w | 246w | P4471 308W | 14.51  | i'm the worstest 
Mussels | Coolermaster 550W (~65% efficiency, terribad) | Athlon II x2 3.1 @ x4 3.1 + 6470 2GB | 92w | 182w | P1324 167W | 7.92  | i'm disappointing
Mussels | Corsair HX1000 | i5 2400 @ 3.85GHz + 7970 | 84w idle | 139w | P.... W.... |  points per watt | new mobo is good 
Mussels | Corsair TX750 | i3 2130 @ 3.4GHz 1.025v + 4890 1GB | 119w idle | 134w | DX10 card, furmark 720p test 239W - 1423 points | 5.95 *furmark* points per watt | 4890... so.... HUNGRY
Mussels | Corsair TX750 | i3 2130 @ 3.4GHz 1.05v + 1GB Geforce 550 Ti OC | 71w idle | 134w | P2766 184W | 15.03 points per watt | so quiet  (218W furmark load, 1632 furmark points, 7.48 FPW)
Rampage | Corsair HX750 | i7 3770k @ 4.2GHz + 7970 X-Fire | 64w | 144w | P16835 590W | 28.56 points per watt | daily settings
FordGT90Concept | Enermax Revolution 85+ 850w | 2 x Xeon E5310 @ 1.6 GHz + 5570 | | | | | ~350 watts running BOINC
HammerON | Corsair AX1200 | i7 4770K @ 4.4GHz + GTX 780 (SLI) | 141w | 205w | P19,308 610W | 31.65 | stock GPU's
HammerON | Corsair AX1200 | i7 4770K @ 4.4GHz + GTX 780 (SLI) | 143w | 191w | P21,058 703W | 29.95 | A little more GPU OC
AsRocks | PC Power & Cooling Silencer 750 Quad (80+ Certified (83% 6 years ago haha ) | i7 3770 @ 4.0GHz + 6970 (940\1,440) | 80w  |180w | P6255 306W | 20.44 |
Outback Bronze | Cooler Master 800W Silent Pro Gold | i7 990x @ 3.46ghz no HT + 7950 (Xfire) | 145w | 185w | P12443 369W | 33.72 | Everyday Settings.
Finners | Coolermaster silent pro gold 800w | i7 2600k @ 4.4GHz + GTX 680 SLI | 121w | 228w | P15942 526W | 30.31 points per watt
James888 | XFX pro 850w | I7-4770k@ 4.375ghz +7970@ 1050/1850 | 95w idle | 210w wprime | P10923+ 360w | 30.34 PPW | Daily gamer, 213w boinc
James888 | Cougar SX 750w | Celeron G1620 @ 2.80GHz +7870 Tahiti @ 975/1500| 58w idle | 65w wprime | P5649 + 260 | 22.59 PPW | Cruncher/Miner, 65w boinc
Aquinus | Seasonic X1000 Platinum | i7 3820 @ 4.5Ghz + 2x 6870 (Crossfire) | 217w | 340w | P8224 (400w avg/ 445w peek) | 18.4 points per watt @ peek | Stock GPU volts + freq.
Jetster | Corsair RM650 | i7 3770K @ 4.2GHz + 7950 X 2 | 65w idle | 266w | P13505 415W | 32.54 points per watt |
Mathragh| Corsair AX860i | FX-8120 @ 4603 7950 stock | 151w idle | 345w | P7314 413W | 17.71 points per watt | Stock GPU
Mathragh | Corsair AX860i | FX-8120 @ 4603 7950 @1150/6300 1,26v | 124w idle 1 monitor | 484w prime95 | P9259 468W | 19.78 points per watt | prime95 instead of wprime, GPU OC, Idle Single monitor
Nokiron | Corsair AX1200i | i7 3970X GTX 780 1202/7208 | 114W idle | 224W | P13201 398W | 33.16 points per watt
Nokiron | Corsair AX1200i | i7 3970X@4.1Ghz 1.175V - Asus GTX 780 1202/7208 | 121W idle | 226W | P13597 398W | 34.16 points per watt
Nokiron | Corsair AX1200i | i7 4960X@4.5Ghz 1.285V - Inno3D GTX 980 | 135W idle | 241W | P16727 350W | 47.79 points per watt
Jetster | Seasonic G Series 550 Gold | AMD A8-5600K @ 4.0Ghz | 36w idle | 101w | P1385 110W | 12.59 points per watt | lowest @ Idle
manofthem | Corsair HX1000 | i7 4770k @ 4.4Ghz + R9 290 1050/1350 | 89w | 200w | P13833 371w | 37.29 points per watt | BOINC 208w / 3DMark13 412w
manofthem | Corsair AX1200 | i7 4770k @ 4.4Ghz + R9 290 1050/1350 | 73w | 185w | p13737 353w | 38.92 points per watt | BOINC 192w / 3DMark13 382w
ChristTheGreat | OCZ Z-850 | i7 2700k @ 4.5GHz + 7950 1150/1350 | 95.5w idle | 214w | P10427 373w | 27.95 points per watt | Games/BOINC RIG
TRWOV | Seasonic S12D 80+ Silver | i7 3770K @ 3.9GHz + 7970 OC Boost bios #1 | 105w | 169w | P9423 306W | 30.79 | 
www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7853488

Arctucas | Corsair AX1200 | i7 950 @ 4273MHz + SLi 560Ti @ 875/2050 | 268W idle | 365W | P9015 615W | 14.66 points per watt | Meh...
FX-GMC | Seasonic G-650 | FX-8320 @ 4.6GHz + GTX760 | 97w idle | 249w | P8757 405W | 21.62 points per watt |
jAh76 | Seasonic 300W | i5-2500K @ 4000 MHz GTX 670 @ 1267/1802 MHz | 55W | 115W | P9241 295W | 31.32 ppw | by EnergyCheck3000 230V
FreedomEclipse | Corsair AX860 80Plus Platinum (94% Efficiency@50%) | i7-3930k @4600MHz + Nvidia GTX 680 SLI | 130W | 338W | P17864 566W | 31.56 ppw | Stock GPU + Belkin Conserve Insight power meter
neatfeatguy | CoolerMaster Silent Pro 1000W (85% efficiency) | i5 4670K @ 3.6GHz + GTX 570 SLI | 115W | 158W |P9612 520W | 18.48 | 3 monitors setup, 5040x1050
manofthem | XFX Core 550Pro | i3 2100 @ 3.1GHz + R9 290 1050/1350 | 60w idle | 94w | P8988 360W | 24.97points per watt | BOINC 92W / 3DMark13 341W / F@H 267W
manofthem | XFX Core 550Pro | i3 2100 @ 3.1GHz +7770 | 60w idle | 94w | P3997 140W | 28.55points per watt | BOINC 92W / 3DMark13 142W / F@H 100W
NateDawg | SeaSonic SSP-450RT | i5 3350p @ 3.3GHz + 660 OEM | 48w idle | 74.4w | P6097 141W | 43.24 points per watt | Daily use
FreedomEclipse | Corsair AX850 80Plus Platinum (94% Efficiency@50%) | i7-3930k @ 4.6GHz + GTX 790 SLi | 120w idle | 381w | P22882 627W | 36.39 points per watt | Stock GPU + Belkin Conserve Insight power meter
ChristTheGreat | OCZ Z-850W Gold | i7 4770k 4.3ghz + R9 290 1100/1400 | 95w idle | 205w | P14343 386W | 37.15 points per watt | 7 fan + pump, using dual-screen
Outback Bronze | Corsair AX1200 | i7 5960x @ 3.3Ghz + GTX 980 | 114w | 153w | P18092 336w | 53.845 | Stock Settings.
agent00skid | Laptop brick | Phenom II N830 + Mobility HD 5650 | 21w | 55w | P1014 59W | 17.19 |
Frick | 
Cooler Master G550M
 | Pentium G3220 + ASUS GTX 760 OC model | 56W idle | 77W | P5876 238W  | 24.7 points per watt  | n/a
Nokiron | Chieftec SFX-500GD-C | i7 6700K + R9 Nano | 46w idle | 90w | P15698 240W | 65.40 points per watt | GPU+CPU undervolted.
Nokiron | AX1200i | i7 4960X @ 4.5Ghz 1.25V + EVGA 980 Ti Classified | 181w idle | 265w | P21386 483W | 44.27 points per watt | Including full loop, 14-fans, 8 SSDs etc



format your results in the following so i can find and add them easier

Add my result
Mussels | Corsair HX1000 | i5 2400 @ 3.7GHz + 7970 | 89w idle | 134w | P9193 301W | 30.54 points per watt | i'm the bestest


----------



## Mussels (Dec 27, 2013)

c'mon lads and ladies, buy a power meter and learn edumacational things!


----------



## AsRock (Dec 27, 2013)

Just downloading 3dmark now

Using 3DMark 11 Basic

Using Zalman fan controller power usage.

AsRocks | PC Power & Cooling Silencer 750 Quad (80+ Certified (83% 6 years ago haha ) | i7 3770 @ 4.0GHz + 6970 (940\1,440) | 80w +\-3w idle |w 180w  | P6255 306W |

Updated


----------



## Nordic (Dec 27, 2013)

Which one? To answer this question in full I would have to get my killawatt out and use it on all 4.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 27, 2013)

james888 said:


> Which one? To answer this question in full I would have to get my killawatt out and use it on all 4.



see the chart. i'm doing it on all of mine. laptop and fiancees PC will be added after work.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 27, 2013)

I dont understand the WPrime part?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 27, 2013)

I don't know about my computer but my server draws ~300w from the UPS 24/7.
FordGT90Concept | Enermax Revolution 85+ 850w | 2 x Xeon E5310 @ 1.6 GHz + 5570 |  |  |  |  | ~300 watts running BOINC


----------



## Mussels (Dec 27, 2013)

Jetster said:


> I dont understand the WPrime part?



its a multi threaded CPU benchmark. for now its just 'how much power does your CPU use' as opposed to 3dmarks 'cpu and gpu' result. i'll end up adding something like watts over time (300 seconds + 200W = 60,000 joules of energy used) to determine who has the most power efficient CPU, but i'll have to double check my math on that one after work before i add it in.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 27, 2013)

Mussels said:


> see the chart. i'm doing it on all of mine. laptop and fiancees PC will be added after work.


Fine I will do it. It will take a few days though.


----------



## The_Edster (Dec 27, 2013)

I have a Raidmax 850w Gold PSU and I feel like I will hardly ever use it all XD I was wondering how much power it is using so finding out would be a good idea


----------



## MyTechAddiction (Dec 27, 2013)

Psu Nexus value 430
At Idle About 65 watts in gaming 265 watts


----------



## HammerON (Dec 27, 2013)

HammerON | Corsair AX1200 | i7 4770K @ 4.4GHz + GTX 780 (SLI) | 141w | 205w | P19,308 610W | 31.65 | stock GPU's

HammerON | Corsair AX1200 | i7 4770K @ 4.4GHz + GTX 780 (SLI) | 143w | 205w | P20,852 704W | 29.62 | OC'd GPU's

HammerON | Corsair AX1200 | i7 4770K @ 4.4GHz + GTX 780 (SLI) | 143w | 191w | P21,058 703W | 29.95 | A little more GPU OC

System includes two MCP655 pumps and five 120 rad fans and two 140 case fans. Rest is in the system specs...


----------



## Mussels (Dec 27, 2013)

HammerON said:


> HammerON | Corsair AX1200 | i7 4770K @ 4.4GHz + GTX 780 (SLI) | 141w | 205w | P19,308 610W | 31.65 | stock GPU's
> 
> HammerON | Corsair AX1200 | i7 4770K @ 4.4GHz + GTX 780 (SLI) | 143w | 205w | P20,852 704W | 29.62 | OC'd GPU's
> 
> ...




added your stock and max GPU OC, didnt think three entries for the one PC was needed.


a note to everyone else: if you dont do it in the right format with the | | | thingies, i wont add it to the OP.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 27, 2013)

i also feel like saying that my meter can actually measure power factor efficiency under a setting called "PF", and it matches up with the numbers you'd expect from PSU's. i see 90+ from my corsairs, and an average of 65% from cheap shite with passive PFC (see my coolermaster PSU in the chart)


if other peoples PSU's/UPS's have a similar reading, i'll add it into the chart.


----------



## LightningJR (Dec 27, 2013)

If I had a wall meter ide be all over this undervolting the cpu and gpu and northbridge.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 27, 2013)

LightningJR said:


> If I had a wall meter ide be all over this undervolting the cpu and gpu and northbridge.



go buy one off ebay. my goal here truly is to make people compete for power efficient desktops, instead of this race for max MHz.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 27, 2013)

I have an Abacus. Can it enter?


----------



## Jaffakeik (Dec 27, 2013)

My computer uses about  +-100Kwh montly


----------



## Mussels (Dec 27, 2013)

AsRock said:


> Using 3DMark 11 Basic
> 
> AsRocks | PC Power & Cooling Silencer 750 Quad (80+ Certified (83% 6 years ago haha ) | i7 3770 @ 4.0GHz + 6970 (940\1,440) | 84w idle |w crashes (unexpected error )  | P6255 306W |
> 
> EDIT:



run it as admin.


----------



## Vario (Dec 27, 2013)

Mussells, thats pretty awesome power efficiency for a 7970 and a powerful cpu!  Just shows modern cpu/gpu scalability.  If I still had my xeon I'd probably wreck you guys, 3.5 ghz at .8v full load!  Don't have  a wall meter though


----------



## AsRock (Dec 27, 2013)

Mussels said:


> run it as admin.



Updated post.  Had fans turned up which coursed a 3-4w difference haha.


By maxing the pwm fans out in bios you can set the ASRock extreme tuner fan speeds to 0 andf they will speed up if temps get higher


----------



## Mussels (Dec 27, 2013)

AsRock said:


> Updated post.  Had fans turned up which coursed a 3-4w difference haha.
> 
> 
> By maxing the pwm fans out in bios you can set the ASRock extreme tuner fan speeds to 0 andf they will speed up if temps get higher



updated. make sure you dont skip the empty fields, it can mess with the formatting if you dont leave a blank | in there (filled yours in, and did the math for your points per watt)


----------



## LightningJR (Dec 27, 2013)

Now I feel like jury rigging my ammeter up to an extension cord.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 27, 2013)

and i must say that hammerON makes me jealous, i gotta get me a gold (or higher) rated PSU one day...


----------



## Outback Bronze (Dec 27, 2013)

Outback Bronze | Cooler Master 800W Silent Pro Gold | i7 990x @ 3.46ghz no HT + 7950 (Xfire) | 145 | 185 | P12443 369W | 33.72 | Everyday Settings.

I did go close to 35 ratio in 3dmark 11 but they weren't my everyday settings.

Id love to get my idle down.

Ill have a look see what my HTPC does tomorrow with i3 2100 and 7850.


----------



## DF is BUSY (Dec 27, 2013)

nice idea, i'll test once my GPU arrives in the mail


----------



## HammerON (Dec 27, 2013)

Mussels said:


> added your stock and max GPU OC, didnt think three entries for the one PC was needed.


 
Cool. I did all three as I was interested to see what load the GTX 780's put on the PSU at diferent over clocks. What I did find interesting is the Wprime watts went down from 205 to 191 when I had the GPU's at a pretty high over clock...


----------



## AsRock (Dec 27, 2013)

Vario said:


> Mussells, thats pretty awesome power efficiency for a 7970 and a powerful cpu!  Just shows modern cpu/gpu scalability.  If I still had my xeon* I'd probably wreck you guys, 3.5 ghz at .8v full load!  Don't have  a wall meter thoug*h



Buy one there about $20 for a cheap Kill A Watt, then you can see how much your words are really worth..

I hope your mobo is not like my old ASUS MAX mobo which i had a E8400 in it which due to the mobo idled 200w and not the typical 100w..


----------



## Morgoth (Dec 27, 2013)

so what kind of power meter should be used?
oh and im getting unsuspected error "quitting"from Wprime


----------



## Finners (Dec 27, 2013)

Finners | Coolermaster silent pro gold 800w | i7 2600k @ 4.4GHz + GTX 680 SLI | 121w idle | 228w | P15942 526W | 30.31 points per watt


----------



## Mussels (Dec 28, 2013)

Morgoth said:


> so what kind of power meter should be used?
> oh and im getting unsuspected error "quitting"from Wprime



an accurate one. run it as admin, never had any problems here.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 28, 2013)

can someone confirm my math here is correct, been a long time since i learned this electrical stuff:


lets say we do the WPRIME 1024M test, and measure the wattage.

we then go time (that wprime gives as a score) multiplied by wattage and get the joules of energy used (probably round it to kilojoules considering the numbers we'll be dealing with)

we can then rank the systems in order of least KJ used to finish the test.

sound correct?


----------



## rampage (Dec 28, 2013)

Add my result

Rampage | Corsair HX750 | i7 3770k @ 4.2GHz + 7970 X-Fire | 64w idle | 144w w prime | P16835 590W | 28.56 points per watt | daily settings x-fire


Rampage | Corsair HX750 | i7 3770k @ 4.2GHz + 7970 | 64w idle | 144w w prime | P10901 378W | 28.83 points per watt | daily settings single card


----------



## AsRock (Dec 28, 2013)

rampage said:


> Add my result
> 
> Rampage | Corsair HX750 | i7 3770k @ 4.2GHz + 7970 X-Fire | 64w idle | 144w w prime | P16835 590W | 28.56 points per watt | daily settings x-fire
> 
> ...




Love to know how you got 64w idle..  Odd that you have the same idle with a single too


----------



## Mussels (Dec 28, 2013)

AsRock said:


> Love to know how you got 64w idle..  Odd that you have the same idle with a single too


his second card powers down completely, he hasnt disabled ULPS.

his mobo accounts for most of the low wattage, its just a low powered board. he's my brother so i've looked into it before.

http://www.hardwareluxx.com/index.p...s/21959-test-asrock-z77-extreme4.html?start=5


----------



## AsRock (Dec 28, 2013)

hehe, tried it i have underclocked lowered the voltage as low as it can go got the system boot of one SSD with no video card installed although still booted in to windows and still not that low.

EDIT: on about how low they say on that site just to be clear.


----------



## rampage (Dec 28, 2013)

as mussels has said the main reason for my lower idle wattage is my mobo, it was one of the key reasons i decided on the mobo in the first place.

also if i have worked out my KJ usage for wprime correctly i come out at 28.9 KJ  (200.827 * 144 = 28919.088  (28.9 KJ )).


----------



## AsRock (Dec 28, 2013)

Mussels said:


> his second card powers down completely, he hasnt disabled ULPS.
> 
> his mobo accounts for most of the low wattage, its just a low powered board. he's my brother so i've looked into it before.
> 
> http://www.hardwareluxx.com/index.p...s/21959-test-asrock-z77-extreme4.html?start=5




yeah all so down to the  gfx card too ( with 2 fans but no gfx)..  Dunno why i could not get mine that low before but i just tried it again and got it down to what that review said, maybe i had a HHD plugged in and did not realize at the time.



rampage said:


> as mussels has said the main reason for my lower idle wattage is my mobo, it was one of the key reasons i decided on the mobo in the first place.
> 
> also if i have worked out my KJ usage for wprime correctly i come out at 28.9 KJ  (200.827 * 144 = 28919.088  (28.9 KJ )).



Part of the reason i got mine as i got sick of the Maximus running 200w idle which was all so due to motherboard.

EDIT: it's the 8w difference with the cards.. Sorry i was just curious how you got it so low..


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 28, 2013)

Just a note, power consumption in 11 will vary with the card used. For example, budget to low midrange will show more power use in the combined test than in any others while high end cards will be in the first four (likely test 3 iirc)


----------



## DF is BUSY (Dec 29, 2013)

DF is BUSY
ANTEC 550w BP+ (80+ bronze)
i7 3770K @ 4.2GHz + GTX 760 @ stock

desktop idle = 135w
wprime 1024 watts = 206w
3dmark11 watts = 326w
3dmark PPW = 25.5
comment = daily settings, had all my fans running max though


----------



## Melvis (Dec 29, 2013)

What do you use to test your watts then Mussels?


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 29, 2013)

On my rig in specs on wprime I maxed at 350watts


----------



## Mussels (Dec 29, 2013)

Melvis said:


> What do you use to test your watts then Mussels?








http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B000Q7PJGW/?tag=tec053-21

i have this with a converter to use aussie plugs (same voltage, just a socket change)


----------



## Nordic (Jan 3, 2014)

James888 | XFX pro 850w | I7-4770k@ 4.375ghz +7970@ 1050/1850 | 95w idle | 210w wprime | P10923+ 360w | 30.34 PPW | Daily gamer, 213w boinc
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7759198
I need crossfire to compete with some of the big boys here in benchmarks, but I am happy with gaming performance. My cpu is overclocked with high volts because I want a higher clock. If I went down to 4ghz and lower volts I bet PPW would be far greater.

James888 | Cougar SX 750w | Celeron G1620 @ 2.80GHz +7870 Tahiti @ 975/1500|  58w idle | 65w wprime | P5649 + 260 | 22.59 PPW | Cruncher/Miner, 65w boinc
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7759306
The cpu is weak but sips power. Look at the idle vs WPRIME. I honestly think the cpu is holding back the gpu.

James888 | Cougar SX 850w | 2500k@ 4.4GHz + Intel HD3000 |  60w idle | 150w wprime | --- | --- | Dedicated cruncher, 130w boinc
A 3dmark score would of been too sad.


----------



## techtard (Jan 4, 2014)

I think my FX rig uses almost as much power @ load as a meth lab.
I don't have the equipment to measure thew power usage at the moment, but this thread has piqued my curiosity.


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 4, 2014)

I have some numbers for the rig in my specs. GPU's are at stock speeds and voltages with my 24/7 OC on my 3820.

Aquinus | Seasonic X1000 Platinum | i7 3820 @ 4.5Ghz + 2x 6870 (Crossfire) | 217w | 340w | P8224 (400w avg/ 445w peek) | 18.4 points per watt @ peek | Stock GPU volts + freq.

I should note that the only time it ever hits peek is when it does the combined physics and graphics test. The rest of the time it's between 390 and 400. I used my UPS to measure power draw with only my tower on the battery backup.


----------



## Constantine Yevseyev (Jan 8, 2014)

Vario said:


> Mussells, thats pretty awesome power efficiency for a 7970 and a powerful cpu!  Just shows modern cpu/gpu scalability.  If I still had my xeon I'd probably wreck you guys, 3.5 ghz at .8v full load!  Don't have  a wall meter though


WOW. 800 mV under full load? Isn't that something nearly impossible, or am I just unfamiliar with all this undervolting stuff?


----------



## Nordic (Jan 9, 2014)

Constantine Yevseyev said:


> WOW. 800 mV under full load? Isn't that something nearly impossible, or am I just unfamiliar with all this undervolting stuff?


Take my 2500k, I have it overclocked to 4.5ghz at 1.35v. He had his xeon clocked at 3.5ghz at .8v.


----------



## Constantine Yevseyev (Jan 9, 2014)

james888 said:


> Take my 2500k, I have it overclocked to 4.5ghz at 1.35v. He had his xeon clocked at 3.5ghz at .8v.


Not trying to be offensive, but 1.35 V is not as impressive as 0.80 when we're talking about full load.
Haswell ULV can undervolt itself only into 0.730 V (1 core active, 800 MHz), and that's the most energy efficient platform ATM.
1.35 V still sounds pretty awesome for 4.5 GHz.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 9, 2014)

I have my scores soon. Im borrowing a meter


----------



## Mathragh (Jan 9, 2014)

Add my results

Mathragh| Corsair AX860i | FX-8120 @ 4603 7950 stock | 151w idle | 345w | P7314 413W | 17.71 points per watt | Stock GPU

Mathragh | Corsair AX860i | FX-8120 @ 4603 7950 @1150/6300 1,26v | 124w idle 1 monitor | 484w prime95 | P9259 468W | 19.78 points per watt | prime95 instead of wprime, GPU OC, Idle Single monitor

measured with my 860i using corsair link, will do a wall measurement later if I've got time.

Slightly surprising to see my PC getting more efficient when I overclock my GPU, but I suppose with a cpu that can use over 300watts the GPU matters less for total power consumption compared to the average PC.

CPU currently at 4603MHz with a bus speed of 249, multiplier of 18.5, and a voltage of 1.43V

Edit: efficiency seems to adhere very closely to the graphs on the review page.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 9, 2014)

Constantine Yevseyev said:


> Not trying to be offensive, but 1.35 V is not as impressive as 0.80 when we're talking about full load.
> Haswell ULV can undervolt itself only into 0.730 V (1 core active, 800 MHz), and that's the most energy efficient platform ATM.
> 1.35 V still sounds pretty awesome for 4.5 GHz.



with lower clocks you can always undervolt more - and the xeons usually do really well there (my 775 xeon was similar, could run at lower voltages than the regular chips)


----------



## Jetster (Jan 10, 2014)

Okay the results are in

Jetster | Corsair RM650 | i7 3770K @ 4.2GHz + 7950 X 2 | 65w idle | 266w | P13505 415W | 32.54 points per watt | 


On a side note. I also ran 3DMark 2013 and on the Combined test at the end of Fire Strike it hit 452w ......But with 3Dmark 11 it was never over 415w

All test were with fans at 100%


----------



## Mathragh (Jan 11, 2014)

Btw, are measurements with the corsair tool not good enough or did you simply miss my post? =D
Also have a wall measurement tool which i'll eventually use to measure poweruse of my laptop and server aswell.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 11, 2014)

Mathragh said:


> Btw, are measurements with the corsair tool not good enough or did you simply miss my post? =D
> Also have a wall measurement tool which i'll eventually use to measure poweruse of my laptop and server aswell.



it just snuck by me


----------



## Nokiron (Jan 11, 2014)

Oh this is interesting, ill join!

Nokiron | Corsair AX1200i | i7 3970X GTX 780 1202/7208 | 114W idle | 224W | P13201 398W | 33.16 points per watt

The 3970X is stock and undervolted, tops at 1.176V at full load, and idles at 0.744V. Its apparently pretty power efficient.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jan 11, 2014)

gonna have to shutdown computer for testing. I have the power consumption fro my UPS but I'll have to plug my P3 kill-a-watt Right now, Idle, 2 monitor, Phone, External HDD, Router, Switch, modem, 129w xD I'll post my result later today


----------



## 4ghz (Jan 11, 2014)

I do not have a meter but I know my computer is expensive to run. It's got dual X5650, dual Asus GTX 580 DCII, a few hard drives and SSD plus 2 pumps to run water cooling.  When I experienced a 7 days power failure back in mid November after storm blew through Michigan, the next electric bill was almost $30 cheaper.  Even if I took out a few light bulbs, the water heater and stove (both are electric, no natural gas in my area) that still figures to around $20 a week just for my computer. That amounts to about 11 cents per hour and my bill rate is 0.10/kWh so it seems to average around 1100w?

I'd have to find a meter but I'm planning to downgrade this beast to something a little less powerful.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 11, 2014)

This is my HTPC

Jetster | Seasonic G Series 550 Gold | AMD A8-5600K @ 4.0Ghz | 36w idle | 101w | P1385 110W | 12.59 points per watt | lowest @ Idle

My AVR takes 41w
My Plasma 50" takes 78w
Toaster Oven 1055w


----------



## manofthem (Jan 11, 2014)

Add my result (please )

manofthem | Corsair HX1000 | i7 4770k @ 4.4Ghz + R9 290 1050/1350 | 89w | 200w | P13833 371w | 37.29 points per watt | BOINC 208w / 3DMark13 412w


----------



## Nordic (Jan 12, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Add my result (please )
> 
> manofthem | Corsair HX1000 | i7 4770k @ 4.4Ghz + R9 290 1050/1350 | 89w | 200w | P13833 371w | 37.29 points per watt | BOINC 208w / 3DMark13 412w


We have a new leader


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 12, 2014)

Well according to my UPS management software:
Note: UPS Model: APC Back-UPSXS1000


----------



## rougal (Jan 12, 2014)

I will post the power consumption results when I have time... might be a few days

HX650w 80+ Bronze  vs Thermaltake Toughpower Grand 650w 80+ Gold

PH


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jan 12, 2014)

got my Results:

PSU: OCZ Z-850w
CPU: i7 2700k @ 4.5ghz
GPU: HD7950 @ 1150/1350

idle: 95.5w
wPrime1024: 214w
3dmark 2011 watt: 373w max in the first test
Score: 10427
Score per watt: 27.95

comment: 2 monitor connect to VGA (there is from what I see, à 7 to 10w varies..

I have also a NZXT kit led, sound card, all the fans, 2x HDD Black and 2 SSD. I would get a 20-30w less by disabling other device xD


----------



## Jetster (Jan 12, 2014)

With 3Dmark11 you need to watch the whole test. I highest watt usage I had was is in the tessellation test which is almost the last test


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jan 12, 2014)

The first test was the one that gave me the highest reading. I did the whole test  All the rest of the benchmark was under 360w


----------



## Jetster (Jan 12, 2014)

Maybe it has something to do with my crossfire?


----------



## Nordic (Jan 12, 2014)

Jetster said:


> Maybe it has something to do with my crossfire?


Mine was in the combined test with my 4770k/7970 but with my celeron/tahiti le it was in the gpu portions as that cpu uses next to nothing.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 12, 2014)

The highest power draw for me was in Test 1 also by about ~15w.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 12, 2014)

manofthem said:


> The highest power draw for me was in Test 1 also by about ~15w.


 Same for me


----------



## Mussels (Jan 13, 2014)

ChristTheGreat said:


> got my Results:
> 
> PSU: OCZ Z-850w
> CPU: i7 2700k @ 4.5ghz
> ...




if you dont format it correctly as per the example given in the first post, i cant and wont add it.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 13, 2014)

Mussels said:


> if you dont format it correctly as per the example given in the first post, i cant and wont add it.



It's funny, back when in the older 3DMark threads, I never understood why things had to be posted in a certain format... but I did it anyway since everyone else did. 

Now that I'm advanced in my years, I realize it's the simple way to add people to the table, simply copy/paste.  Oh boy, but I still have lots to learn


----------



## Jetster (Jan 13, 2014)

It appear Intel is much more efficient


----------



## Mussels (Jan 13, 2014)

Jetster said:


> It appear Intel is much more efficient



intel with 80+ gold = winnar


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Jan 13, 2014)

Mussels said:


> if you dont format it correctly as per the example given in the first post, i cant and wont add it.



Sorry, I forgot it xD

Add my result
ChristTheGreat | OCZ Z-850 | i7 2700k @ 4.5GHz + 7950 1150/1350 | 95.5w idle | 214w | P10427 373w | 27.95 points per watt | Games/BOINC RIG


----------



## Jetster (Jan 16, 2014)

This thread is a great reference for how much power systems use. It should be a sticky thread.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 16, 2014)

Mussels said:


> his second card powers down completely, he hasnt disabled ULPS.
> 
> his mobo accounts for most of the low wattage, its just a low powered board. he's my brother so i've looked into it before.
> 
> http://www.hardwareluxx.com/index.p...s/21959-test-asrock-z77-extreme4.html?start=5




I just replaced my  6 year old  PC & Power 750w (80+ when it was new ) for the SeaSonic 750KM3 ( X-750 ) ( which is Gold rated ) and dropped 10w on idle.


----------



## Mathragh (Jan 17, 2014)

Jetster said:


> It appear Intel is much more efficient


 To be fair, my CPU overclock is quite crazy, and this CPU is probably the worst one ever made when it comes to powerdraw. I know of no other (consumer) CPU that has the potential for so much power use when overclocked. Aquinus shows high end Intel CPU's can also still gobble up loads of watts btw as hes fairly close to me(albeit with higher idle power). I wonder how much those 6core i7s will pull max overclocked.


----------



## broken pixel (Jan 17, 2014)

10 cents Kw/hr @ 1250 watts is $3.00 a day.  That is mostly GPUs computing.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 17, 2014)

broken pixel said:


> 10 cents Kw/hr @ 1250 watts is $3.00 a day.  That is mostly GPUs computing.



we're at 30c per kw/h here


----------



## Nordic (Jan 17, 2014)

.0877 kw/h. I see why your so power conscious mussels at that price.


----------



## Nokiron (Jan 18, 2014)

An update to my post.

My 3970X is now overclocked to 4.1Ghz on all cores with only 1.175V. Same voltage as before, just higher frequency.
Too bad offset wont work with such a high voltage drop at load, so the idle consumption went up about ~7W

Nokiron | Corsair AX1200i | i7 3970X@4.1Ghz 1.175V - Asus GTX 780 1202/7208 | 121W idle | 226W | P13597 398W | 34.16 points per watt

Total gained, 1 point per watt.
http://valid.canardpc.com/y8cx5i


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 21, 2014)

Add my result
TRWOV | Seasonic S12D 80+ Silver | i7 3770K @ 3.9GHz + 7970 OC Boost bios #1 | 105w | 169w | P9423 306W | 30.79 | www.3dmark.com/3dm11/7853488


----------



## TRWOV (Jan 21, 2014)

Since it can't run 3d11 these results won't go into the table:

Silverstone SFX 450w 80+ Bronze
QX6800 @ 3Ghz
HD 4670 AGP 825/1100
Asrock Conroe865PE
4GB DDR400
Ageia Physx PPU
Audigy 2 ZS

Idle: 132w
wprime 1024: 213w
3dmark06 demo: 227w

tried running 3d06 and Vantage but I got a higher reading with the 06 demo 




ChristTheGreat said:


> The first test was the one that gave me the highest reading. I did the whole test  All the rest of the benchmark was under 360w




Same for me, I*'*d think the combined test would give the highest reading.


----------



## Nokiron (Jan 23, 2014)

Got hold of an Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti, overclocked to 1262 / 7500

Nokiron | Corsair AX1200i | i7 3970X@4.1Ghz 1.175V - Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti 1262/7500 | 121W idle | 226W | P14705 415W | 35.43 points per watt

manofthem's 37.29 PPW is quite hard to get to  need to test with an R9 290(X).


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 26, 2014)

Arctucas | Corsair AX1200 | i7 950 @ 4273MHz + SLi 560Ti @ 875/2050 | 268W idle | 365W | P9015 615W | 14.66 points per watt | Meh...

Of course, with a D5 Vario, 4xSSD, 7x140mm and 1x120mm fans, MOSFET cooling fan, RAM cooler, soundcard, TV card my result may not be perfect.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 27, 2014)

Arctucas said:


> Arctucas | Corsair AX1200 | i7 950 @ 4273MHz + SLi 560Ti @ 875/2050 | 268W idle | 365W | P9015 615W | 14.66 points per watt | Meh...
> 
> Of course, with a D5 Vario, 4xSSD, 7x140mm and 1x120mm fans, MOSFET cooling fan, RAM cooler, soundcard, TV card my result may not be perfect.



we have a booby prize winnnnnneerrrrr!


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 27, 2014)

Mussels said:


> we have a booby prize winnnnnneerrrrr!



Heh...

And yet, with the extraneous hardware, I am not on the bottom of the 3DMark points per watt list, slightly edging out your second entry.

When may I expect to receive my glorious reward?


----------



## Nordic (Jan 27, 2014)

He would give it to you but its NSFW so he can't post it here...


----------



## Aquinus (Jan 28, 2014)

Mussels said:


> we have a booby prize winnnnnneerrrrr!



If I knew there was a prize involved, I would have OC'ed my GPUs as well and my CPU more.


----------



## FX-GMC (Jan 28, 2014)

FX-GMC | Seasonic G-650 | FX-8320 @ 4.6GHz + GTX760 | 97w idle | 249w | P8757 405W | 21.62 points per watt | 



Mussels said:


> its a multi threaded CPU benchmark. for now its just '*how much power does your CPU use*' as opposed to 3dmarks 'cpu and gpu' result. i'll end up adding something like watts over time (300 seconds + 200W = 60,000 joules of energy used) to determine who has the most power efficient CPU, but i'll have to double check my math on that one after work before i add it in.



Too bad you didn't go IntelBurnTest.  My proc uses 365w in it compared to 249w for wPrime.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 28, 2014)

FX-GMC said:


> FX-GMC | Seasonic G-650 | FX-8320 @ 4.6GHz + GTX760 | 97w idle | 249w | P8757 405W | 21.62 points per watt |
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad you didn't go IntelBurnTest.  My proc uses 365w in it compared to 249w for wPrime.




i'm happy to add more tests to the table, we can even come up with a V2 if we re-do it all with new tests. i'd like a CPU test that gives us a points score, so we get points per watt there as well.


----------



## FX-GMC (Jan 28, 2014)

Mussels said:


> i'm happy to add more tests to the table, we can even come up with a V2 if we re-do it all with new tests. i'd like a CPU test that gives us a points score, so we get points per watt there as well.



Cinebench R15 Maybe?  My points per watt is 2.42 to give an idea, although that'll be close to the bottom of the scale.

EDIT:  When do I get to be in the chart?


----------



## webguy09 (Jan 29, 2014)

My 750W PSU is surprisingly efficient, actually. For normal usage. I think it was the Corsair 750 something. It's been awhile, I'll have to look it up. Enthusiast series, I remember. Also I try to turn it off at night now to save power.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 14, 2014)

Bump for a good thread
Let's see some more power usage!!!


----------



## FX-GMC (Feb 14, 2014)

Add my result
FX-GMC | Seasonic G-650 | FX-8320 @ 4.6GHz + GTX760 | 97w idle | 249w | P8757 405W | 21.62 points per watt |


----------



## Jetster (Feb 14, 2014)

I know, I love this thread


----------



## FX-GMC (Feb 14, 2014)

Jetster said:


> I know, I love this thread



I gave up on this thread when my score was never added.  Then I realized I never explicitly said "add my result"(DOH...my fault). If my old results get added I'll do a retest with my new gfx card.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 14, 2014)

He'll get to it . Probably on vacation. This thread is a good reference.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 15, 2014)

FX-GMC said:


> I gave up on this thread when my score was never added.  Then I realized I never explicitly said "add my result"(DOH...my fault). If my old results get added I'll do a retest with my new gfx card.




repost it in the correct format. I aint going hunting back through for edited posts.


----------



## jAh76 (Feb 15, 2014)

Add my results

jAh76 | Seasonic 300W | i5-2500K @ 4000 MHz GTX 670 @ 1267/1802 MHz | 55W | 115W | P9241 295W | 31.32 ppw | by EnergyCheck3000 230V


----------



## minx (Feb 15, 2014)

I guess my system isn't aimed to be in this list. I work part time (beside school) in the University. My "System" is a bunch of old PCs linked together. They all run a heavily modified version of Kolibri OS (in Dual-Boot with Tiny7 for Diagnosis) and they are constantly analyzing huge sets of genomes to calculate various probabilities for the binding of certain transcription factors (boring, I know ;-) )

Anyway. There are currently 12 Machines (constantly) running plus 1 to 4 additional (more powerful) machines. The most PCs feature a Intel Celeron which runs usually OCed (except for 2 to 3 machines). The TDP for one machine is 235W, but considering they run OCed and constantly under full load, they still do not consume more than 187W/machine. This sums up to ca. 2.244 kW. I'm glad I don't have to pay for the power  . The power outlets in my lab can take about 3.2 kW before they emergency shutdown. (The seams to be space, but consider diagnosis monitors and switches/routers/etc running, too).

One value which is totally missing in the chart is the loudness. From just the network running at +42dB the system under full load with everything turned on scores +62dB  .

[Currently I work on a new Cluster-Controller to take network managing tasks almost completely away from the single machine. For this purpose, a Intel Xeon Server is added next week]


----------



## Jetster (Feb 15, 2014)

jAh76 said:


> Add my results
> 
> jAh76 | Seasonic 300W | i5-2500K @ 4000 MHz GTX 670 @ 1267/1802 MHz | 55W | 115W | P9241 295W | 31.32 ppw | by EnergyCheck3000 230V



So I'm not a "buy a big PSU for no reason" kind of guy. But a 300w PSU? The GTX 670 uses 170w at full load and the i5 2500K is 125W at load. And if I remember correctly Seasonic does not make a high efficient 300w PSU. So how you doing this ?


----------



## Nordic (Feb 15, 2014)

Jetster said:


> So I'm not a "buy a big PSU for no reason" kind of guy. But a 300w PSU? The GTX 670 uses 170w at full load and the i5 2500K is 125W at load. And if I remember correctly Seasonic does not make a high efficient 300w PSU. So how you doing this ?


Must be undervolted pretty heavily on the cpu. That 670 is overclocked and I doubt it is undervolted. Not to mention the drives and everything either.


----------



## manofthem (Feb 15, 2014)

When I swap my stuff around and changing psus, I'm going to be redoing my results, and I'll be adding in my other pc, though it's not too grand at all. 

Glad to see so many people adding in their results; we've seen a real assortment of all kinds of hardware.


----------



## FX-GMC (Feb 15, 2014)

Mussels said:


> repost it in the correct format. I aint going hunting back through for edited posts.
> 
> Mussels | Corsair HX1000 | i5 2400 @ 3.7GHz + 7970 | 89w idle | 134w | P9193 301W | 30.54 points per watt | i'm the bestest



I seriously don't know what you're on about. I posted the same thing in post #92 and #97 and it looks the same as yours....  If it truly is wrong at least give me a hint.

EDIT: Just read that again. This is my only edited post in this thread that contains scores.

Mussels Please Add my Result
FX-GMC | Seasonic G-650 | FX-8320 @ 4.6GHz + GTX760 | 97w idle | 249w | P8757 405W | 21.62 points per watt |


----------



## Mussels (Feb 15, 2014)

third from the bottom, been in there for a while. i may have quoted an older post, my browser takes me to old pages sometimes when i click the email links,


----------



## jAh76 (Feb 17, 2014)

Jetster said:


> So I'm not a "buy a big PSU for no reason" kind of guy. But a 300w PSU?...



Yes, 1267 Mhz @ 1.150 uses full 100% of TDP. This just for the test.
and under volt 1137 Mhz @ 1.037 uses only 65% of TDP.

Cpu load is 65% of TDP in Wprime test. 4000 @ 1.15V. Other parts 2.5"hdds+ssd


----------



## McSteel (Feb 17, 2014)

Jetster said:


> And if I remember correctly Seasonic does not make a high efficient 300w PSU. So how you doing this ?



Yes they do. In some non-ATX formats.
Also, look at my rig. I think some of the people on the forums would have their heads explode when they see I'm not running a 600+W PSU. Such is the way of the uninformed.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 17, 2014)

McSteel said:


> Yes they do. In some non-ATX formats.
> Also, look at my rig. I think some of the people on the forums would have their heads explode when they see I'm not running a 600+W PSU. Such is the way of the uninformed.


 

Did you look at mine? I use 405w at full load


----------



## Mussels (Feb 17, 2014)

Jetster said:


> Did you look at mine? I use 405w at full load




or even my results, the very reason i started this thread. sure i have a 1KW PSU - because i got it second hand for $100. if i was buying new i'd grab a corsair (or equivalent good brand) 450W and be quite happy.


----------



## McSteel (Feb 17, 2014)

Actually, I support this thread, especially as it combats exactly the kind of wrong thinking that gets people to buy a 750W PSU for a system barely touching 200W at full blast.
And I didn't say YOU aren't aware of real-world power consumption numbers, I said that *some* of the people on this forum are. I'm never afraid of saying things directly to people, so if I meant you specifically, I'd say so openly 

At any rate, I cannot contribute to the thread because my power meter fell victim to a very bad generic "500"W PSU that died under load, and I haven't bothered with getting a new one...
Should that change in the near future, I'll bring something useful to the table


----------



## Peter1986C (Feb 17, 2014)

Mine idles at ~45w and under semi-maximum load (4 cores BOINC and Furmark) somewhat below 140w. Typical load lies between 45 and 65 watts but I did not do thorough enough testing.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 7, 2014)

It's been awhile since this thread has seen any action 

I just switched out my HX1000 for an AX1200, so I'l be rerunning the benches to see if there's any difference.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 17, 2014)

Come back alive, PC-Power Thread!

Please add my result 

manofthem | Corsair AX1200 | i7 4770k @ 4.4Ghz + R9 290 1050/1350 | 73w | 185w | p13737 353w | 38.92 points per watt | BOINC 192w / 3DMark13 382w


Reran this since I changed my HX1000 out for an AX1200.  Obviously the higher efficiency of the AX works out well, as all my power dropped a little bit.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 17, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Come back alive, PC-Power Thread!
> 
> Please add my result
> 
> ...




added. one day i look forward to a new PSU and silly low wattages...


----------



## HammerON (May 1, 2014)

Bump for an interesting thread


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 1, 2014)

I hope this is all correct - I read the instructions on how to do this correctly but my brain just said *NOPE *when it came to the division part and I was like _"divide by what exactly? this shit doesnt make sense, say wuuuuuuuuuuut??!!" _and i got mad about it and i said i was done with this shit cuz i didnt understand the question and i was gonna throw some results up for somebody to arrange and calculate it but when I was making this post it all just finally made sense what i needed to do so....

FreedomEclipse | Corsair AX860 80Plus Platinum (94% Efficiency@50%) | i7-3930k @4600MHz + Nvidia GTX 680 SLI | 130W | 338W | P17864 566W | 31.56 ppw | Stock GPU + Belkin Conserve Insight power meter

I ran the 3D11 test twice and i did notice the power consumption shoot to 570w a few times but it dropped back to 566w in a matter of seconds and 566w turned out to be the average consumption even though the numbers bounced in between 560w & 566w so my results arent 100% accurate but they are most likely within margin of error (being anywhere between 3-8% off target)

Been meaning to do with for a while but since my HX1050 started croaking and got replaced I decided to get this out the way.


----------



## Mussels (May 2, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I hope this is all correct - I read the instructions on how to do this correctly but my brain just said *NOPE *when it came to the division part and I was like _"divide by what exactly? this shit doesnt make sense, say wuuuuuuuuuuut??!!" _and i got mad about it and i said i was done with this shit cuz i didnt understand the question and i was gonna throw some results up for somebody to arrange and calculate it but when I was making this post it all just finally made sense what i needed to do so....
> 
> FreedomEclipse | Corsair AX860 80Plus Platinum (94% Efficiency@50%) | i7-3930k @4600MHz + Nvidia GTX 680 SLI | 130W | 338W | P17864 566W | 31.56 ppw | Stock GPU + Belkin Conserve Insight power meter
> 
> ...




added. im interested to see how the performance per watt scales in future generations, if it gets better or maintains the status quo


----------



## manofthem (May 3, 2014)

Soon I will be adding my i3 with a 290 (550 bronze), then probably the i3 with a 7770 (again 550 bronze); then my i7 with 290 crossfire (1200 gold); it should be interesting. 

i'm going out of town for a bit, but when I get back, i'll add the pcs


----------



## Kissamies (May 4, 2014)

Dunno, don't have a meter, but I suppose it's about 400 watts in load? 2500K @ 4.5GHz 1,45V, 8GB 1600MHz, GTX470 @ 800/1800 1.125V


----------



## Mussels (May 4, 2014)

9700 Pro said:


> Dunno, don't have a meter, but I suppose it's about 400 watts in load? 2500K @ 4.5GHz 1,45V, 8GB 1600MHz, GTX470 @ 800/1800 1.125V


----------



## neatfeatguy (May 5, 2014)

neatfeatguy | CoolerMaster Silent Pro 1000W (85% efficiency) | i5 4670K @ 3.6GHz + GTX 570 SLI | 115W | 158W |P9612 520W  | 18.48 | 3 monitors setup, 5040x1050

My PSU is a bit of an overkill, but came in handy when I had the Phenom II x4 940 OC'ed to 3.7, I was hitting upwards of 680W). When I threw a decent OC on the 570s I was hitting around 750W. It sure is nice to have a better CPU that uses a lot less power and provides a lot more performance.


----------



## Mussels (May 5, 2014)

neatfeatguy said:


> neatfeatguy | CoolerMaster Silent Pro 1000W (85% efficiency) | i5 4670K @ 3.6GHz + GTX 570 SLI | 115W | 158W |P9612 520W  | 18.48 | 3 monitors setup, 5040x1050
> 
> My PSU is a bit of an overkill, but came in handy when I had the Phenom II x4 940 OC'ed to 3.7, I was hitting upwards of 680W). When I threw a decent OC on the 570s I was hitting around 750W. It sure is nice to have a better CPU that uses a lot less power and provides a lot more performance.



oh yeah, going from my thuban x6 to this i5 was a crazy difference. faster, cooler, lower wattage.


----------



## EarthDog (May 7, 2014)

Jetster said:


> So I'm not a "buy a big PSU for no reason" kind of guy. But a 300w PSU? The GTX 670 uses 170w at full load and the i5 2500K is 125W at load. And if I remember correctly Seasonic does not make a high efficient 300w PSU. So how you doing this ?


A couple of things...

1. 2500K is a 95W chip at WORST with it and its iGPU at 100%.
2. 670 TDP is 170W, however at stock speeds, you wont reach that... not close, actually.
3. Seasonic makes a 'high efficiency' 300W PSU (bronze). But I am not sure what efficiency has to do with his load (I know the thread title, but the way your statement was written it seemed to mean it would affect the output?). There is also a 380W standard ATX PSU as well. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151090


----------



## McSteel (May 7, 2014)

Ahem.


----------



## EarthDog (May 7, 2014)

Ahem what? Is there an echo? That link in my previous post was to the SS 300W PSU. 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/how-much-power-does-your-pc-use.196173/page-5#post-3103977


----------



## McSteel (May 7, 2014)

Your link points to an 80+ Bronze one. Mine points to the 80+ Gold version. And since we're looking for a high-efficiency 300W Seasonic, I think I'm a bit closer to the mark there 

Splitting hairs, but still.


----------



## EarthDog (May 7, 2014)

Touche, sir.. Touche! LOL!


----------



## manofthem (May 27, 2014)

Later than expected but another to add.  And when I get this 290 switched out for the 7770, I'll return with that info too 

manofthem | XFX Core 550Pro | i3 2100 @ 3.1GHz + R9 290 1050/1350 | 60w idle | 94w | P8988 360W |  24.97points per watt | BOINC 92W / 3DMark13 341W / F@H 267W


----------



## manofthem (May 30, 2014)

We need MOAR POWA!


----------



## Mussels (May 30, 2014)

less power, preferably


----------



## manofthem (May 30, 2014)

Mussels said:


> less power, preferably


yes, that's what I meant 

Come on, fellas, post some numbers.  I know some of us would love to see some details on the power comsumption of gaming pcs, crunching pcs, folding pcs, and the like.  It's all for the better of us


----------



## manofthem (Jun 3, 2014)

Swapped the 7770 back in and reran some numbers. Much lower wattage now 

manofthem | XFX Core 550Pro | i3 2100 @ 3.1GHz +7770 | 60w idle | 94w | P3997 140W | 28.55points per watt | BOINC 92W / 3DMark13 142W / F@H 100W


----------



## Mussels (Jun 4, 2014)

i might not reply to every score posted, but they are being added to the first post.


over months and years, its going to be interesting - with any luck, we should get more power efficient as time goes by.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 19, 2014)

upgraded both my PC's, so i'll be throwing in a batch of new results for myself within the next 24 hours.

(saving them in this post, so i dont lose them if i reboot. editing as tests come in)

Mussels | Corsair HX1000 | i5 2400 @ 3.85GHz + 7970 | 84w idle | 139w | P.... W.... |  points per watt | new mobo is good 
Mussels | Corsair TX750 | i3 2130 @ 3.4GHz 1.025v + 4890 1GB | 119w idle | 134w | DX10 card, furmark 720p test 239W - 1423 points | 5.95 *furmark* points per watt | 4890... so.... HUNGRY
Mussels | Corsair TX750 | i3 2130 @ 3.4GHz 1.05v + 1GB Geforce 550 Ti OC | 89w idle | 134w | P2766 184W | 15.03 points per watt | so quiet  (218W furmark load, 1632 furmark points, 7.48 FPW)


----------



## Mussels (Jun 19, 2014)

After using furmark on the 7890 and 550 Ti, i've realised it provides the 'maximum' wattages compared to 3dmarks 'average' wattages.


At this time is when i'm considering a V2 of this thread -  hiding the old table in a spoiler and archiving it

so the changes would be from 3dmark to furmark (easier to download, run, and test with - and higher, more accurate wattages) and maybe change the CPU benchmark to something that gives a score in points instead of time, so we can get points per watt there too.


thoughts?


----------



## Nordic (Jun 19, 2014)

It would be better in the long run. I would think it through how you will do it so you don't have to do a v3.


----------



## Mathragh (Jun 19, 2014)

Dont think furmark would be a good idea, it often gets artificially limited by drivers, and if not, it doesn't really give a good example of gaming load poweruse. Maybe heaven instead?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 19, 2014)

Mathragh said:


> Dont think furmark would be a good idea, it often gets artificially limited by drivers, and if not, it doesn't really give a good example of gaming load poweruse. Maybe heaven instead?




For now then, could you do a run on your system and compare the three.


i like furmark because its got a simple 30 second test, and anyone can run it very fast. it gave higher wattages than 3dmark did, so to me that means its LESS limited.

heaven is a bit more complex since you can change off the default settings, and it takes longer.


----------



## Mathragh (Jun 19, 2014)

Mussels said:


> For now then, could you do a run on your system and compare the three.
> 
> 
> i like furmark because its got a simple 30 second test, and anyone can run it very fast. it gave higher wattages than 3dmark did, so to me that means its LESS limited.
> ...



Well what I ment with limited by drivers is that for an instance Nvidia drivers can detect furmark, and will downscale the GPU clock to prevent the card from using too much juice and potentially damaging itself. This isn't workload related but purely furmark related as that program specifically gets recognized.
I would also argue that even if programs like furmark can coax the maximum out of your card,; the result isn't really all that relevant, much like the maximum amount of GFLOPS isn't that relevant. Sure your card might have a higher theoretical peak, but more often than not this only relates to real world workloads in only a very rough way. Edit: There are no games that only let you play around with a furry ball/symbol/couple of letters.

I agree with though though, it really is simple to run, but even that simpleness has its downsides, as in 30 seconds your card probably won't really heat up all that much and as a result might give different results compared to a longer run of some other(or the same) benchmark.

Heaven, like 3dmark also has a default preset anyone can run(I think for free aswell?) It wont take nearly as long however.

I'm also open to other suggestions, but I stand by my advice against furmark


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 2, 2014)

bumpin this thread


----------



## NateDawg (Aug 2, 2014)

Would you take a submission from a new member? 
I've become fascinated by the subject of power efficiency, especially with gaming PCs, and felt I needed to make an account and join the discussion.
I'm in agreement with Mathragh about using furmark. It is definitely very easy to test, but I feel it isn't a good indication of typical load power draw.

This is with my PC configured as I use it daily (I've done a fair bit of undervolting on it). Peak power draws recorded during wPrime and 3DMark11P.

NateDawg | SeaSonic SSP-450RT | i5 3350p @ 3.3GHz + 660 OEM | 48w idle | 74.4w | P6097 141W | 43.24 points per watt | Daily use


----------



## Blue-Knight (Nov 2, 2014)

I do not have a wall meter but I can disconnect everything and let only the computer powered on and measure its consumption by getting data from my electricity meter.

May I do it that way? If yes, I'll be posting my results tomorrow (too late right now).

Thanks!


----------



## Mussels (Nov 2, 2014)

Blue-Knight said:


> I do not have a wall meter but I can disconnect everything and let only the computer powered on and measure its consumption by getting data from my electricity meter.
> 
> May I do it that way? If yes, I'll be posting my results tomorrow (too late right now).
> 
> Thanks!



That wont be accurate at all.


As for a V2 of this thread, Cinebench looks like a good replacement to Wprime - gives a 'points' score, free to download, heavily multi threaded.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 2, 2014)

So as the new template based on Cinebench for CPU and GPU - if it works for crossfire and SLI, it'd make a very convenient all in one tester here.




User | PSU | CPU + GPU | Desktop Idle| PPW (Cinebench CPU / W)  | PPF GPU (FPS / W) | Comment
Mussels | Corsair HX1000 | i7 2600 @ 4.23GHz + 7970 3GB | 78w idle | 3.88CB pw (696CB - 179W) | 0.30 PPF (70.22FPS / 227W)  | New system, new test!



Copy this example
User | PSU | CPU + GPU | Windows idle | PPW (Cinebench CPU / W)  | PPF GPU (FPS / W) | Comment


and ofc, we can show screenies for verification, but this is mostly based on trust.








Let me know if theres any issues with using this for a GPU test, if not i'll update the OP with the new setup and spoiler tag the old ones.


----------



## Sewje (Nov 2, 2014)

Sewje | Ocz 750 | Pentium 3258 3200 @ 4.2GHz + 970gtx | 52w idle | 80w | P8532 225W | 38.78 points per watt | Some serious cpu bottlenecking.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 2, 2014)

Sewje said:


> Sewje | Ocz 750 | Pentium 3258 3200 @ 4.2GHz + 970gtx | 52w idle | 80w | P8532 225W | 38.78 points per watt | Some serious cpu bottlenecking.



Curious, What's your Fire Strike score?


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 2, 2014)

Mussels said:


> Copy this example
> User | PSU | CPU + GPU | Windows idle | PPW (Cinebench CPU / W) | PPF GPU (FPS / W) | Comment


Okay!

Aquinus | Seasonic 1000W Platinum | Intel i7 3820 @ 4.2Ghz & 2xAMD Radeon HD 6870s @ stock | 195 watts | 705 cb / 320 watts = 2.20 cb/Watt | 97.18 FPS / 325 watts max (305 avg) = 0.299 FPS/Watt | CFX does not work in Cinebench and the OpenGL benchmark doesn't fully load even just one of my 6870s very well, forget two if it even worked.

Don't you find it the least bit strange that my 6870 is getting a better frame rate than your 7970? That doesn't sound right... I was watching afterburner while it was running it so CFX definitely wasn't active.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 2, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> Okay!
> 
> Aquinus | Seasonic 1000W Platinum | Intel i7 3820 @ 4.2Ghz & 2xAMD Radeon HD 6870s @ stock | 195 watts | 705 cb / 320 watts = 2.20 cb/Watt | 97.18 FPS / 325 watts max (305 avg) = 0.299 FPS/Watt | CFX does not work in Cinebench and the OpenGL benchmark doesn't fully load even just one of my 6870s very well, forget two if it even worked.
> 
> ...




well thats easy then, we ignore the GPU aspect of this benchmark and use another one.

recommendations? something easily downloaded (small file size!) and installed that gives a score preferably, that works with multi GPU


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 2, 2014)

Mussels said:


> well thats easy then, we ignore the GPU aspect of this benchmark and use another one.
> 
> recommendations? something easily downloaded (small file size!) and installed that gives a score preferably, that works with multi GPU


How about OpenCL Julia4D in MSI Kombustor 3.5? It works with two GPUs (at least for me,) and seemingly almost fully loads both GPGPU processors. Not all Kombustor modes will use CFX (or even correctly for that matter,) but this one seems to be the most balanced for multi-gpu systems out of the ones I've tested in Kombustor. Also unlike most windowed applications, it will use multi-gpu without full screen being enabled which is a huge plus in my personal opinion.



Edit: It's worth noting that not all OpenCL applications fully utilize all the parts of a GPU so power consumption won't be a maximum figure. This really is more of a benchmark than a power consumption gauge, at least with OpenCL Julia4D.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 2, 2014)

i dont think openCL is a valid way to measure it, because openCL performance varies vs regular gaming performance.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 2, 2014)

Mussels said:


> i dont think openCL is a valid way to measure it, because openCL performance varies vs regular gaming performance.


Regular games will also tend to use CFX. I'm just trying to hit as many things as possible and the only thing this misses is ful utilization of the GPU's components. It's a better measure than CineBench's OpenGL, that's for sure.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 2, 2014)

i think we need a DX11 test.

maybe heaven? we can always go something easy like 1024x768 or 1280x720 fullscreen that everyone can run.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Nov 2, 2014)

Mussels said:


> Blue-Knight said:
> 
> 
> > I do not have a wall meter but I can disconnect everything and let only the computer powered on and measure its consumption by getting data from my electricity meter.
> ...


I did some tests and it was accurate enough (I think):

Idle = 64W
CPU @ ~100% = 75W (video conversion task)
CPU + GPU @ ~100% = 110W (video conversion + furmark)

60W light bulb = 62,91W (63W).

It took just a few seconds to get the data... And I had a cell phone charging while measuring the data if that counts as additional energy.

But if you say it is not accurate enough to be included in your list, then I respect your decision. But saying it is "NOT ACCURATE AT ALL", I believe it is a bit exaggerated.

Sorry!


----------



## Mussels (Nov 3, 2014)

Blue-Knight said:


> I did some tests and it was accurate enough (I think):
> 
> Idle = 64W
> CPU @ ~100% = 75W (video conversion task)
> ...



you may be missing a dozen devices using 1-2W each. a phone can use 10W, the charger without a phone attached 1-2W, etc.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Nov 3, 2014)

Mussels said:


> you may be missing a dozen devices using 1-2W each. a phone can use 10W, the charger without a phone attached 1-2W, etc.


Sorry, I did not understand what you really mean with all that.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 3, 2014)

Mussels said:


> you may be missing a dozen devices using 1-2W each. a phone can use 10W, the charger without a phone attached 1-2W, etc.


He's using a modern Celeron and a GeForce 9500GT, a rig like that is not going to use much power. Now something like my rig will eat up 200 watts easy just idling (not including the monitors, which is 45 watts between the 3 of them.) When stuff starts getting power gated, I'll see usages more like 185 watts at idle. Granted I also have two graphics cards, 5 HDDs, 2 SSDs, a skt2011 CPU, and quad-channel memory. So there are plenty of places all of that power can be going.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 3, 2014)

299+162w powering my computer (system specs), my server, a 24" CCFL LCD, a 19" CCFL LCD, a KVM, a 8-port gigabit switch, and external drive, and both systems are running BOINC at 100% (GPUs not loaded).  There's 9 hard drives among them and both have 85+ Silver or better power supplies.

I don't rightly know which monitor is plugged into which UPS but they really need to be taken together because they're dependent on each other.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Nov 3, 2014)

FordGT90Concept said:


> There's 9 hard drives among them and both have 85+ Silver or better power supplies.


This makes a good difference, mine is a 80 PLUS standard... I guess I could save precious watts by getting a 80 PLUS gold.

I'd like to change my GPU as well, it is quite old already... And I forgot to mention I had 1 modem and 1 router powered on while measuring PC power.


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 16, 2014)

Add my result

TRWOV | Cooler Master Silent Pro 700M (Bronze) | FX8350 @ 4.4Ghz + 7970 @ 1100/1600 | 79W | 220W | P9454 365W | 25.90 | http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8982998


Not too bad, I was expecting to hit 400w or something considering the 8350 and the 80+ Bronze PSU. CPU is OCed with stock voltages, the GPU is set at 1.150v on the core (stock was 1.2v)


BTW, when getting your readings don't keep Chrome open. With Chrome open I was hitting 100w on idle  Having other programs open was fine (Internet Explorer, Word, etc) but with Chrome I got higher readings for some reason.

EDIT: found this: http://lifehacker.com/google-chrome-kills-battery-on-windows-faster-than-ie-o-1605816299


EDIT2: FX-GMC what's the Vcore on your 8320 @ 4.6? I see that you got a peak of 405w on 3dmark11 with a 760


----------



## Mussels (Nov 17, 2014)

if you disable hardware acceleration in flash within chrome, power usage drops a lot. i have noticed chrome can up power consumption vs other browsers as well.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Dec 22, 2014)

Blue-Knight said:


> Idle = 64W
> CPU @ ~100% = 75W (video conversion task)
> CPU + GPU @ ~100% = 110W (video conversion + furmark)


Now look the readings with my system underclocked:

Idle = 58W (-9.37%)
CPU @ ~100% = 62W (video conversion task) (-17.33%)
CPU + GPU @ ~100% = 82W (video conversion + furmark) (-25.45%)

Details:
Memory from 1333MHz to 800MHz.
CPU from 2.6GHz to 1.6GHz + all extra cores deactivated.
GPU clocks (original / underclocked): 550-500-1350 / 250-500-625 MHz

Amazing, that shows the power of underclocking! I'm ready for summer now!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 22, 2014)

Since we havent had any GTX970s on the board yet - I'll get around to doing a run in the next hour or so


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 23, 2014)

@Mussels

FreedomEclipse | Corsair AX850 80Plus Platinum (94% Efficiency@50%) | i7-3930k @ 4.6GHz + GTX 790 SLi | 120w idle | 381w | P22882 627W | 36.39 points per watt | Stock GPU + Belkin Conserve Insight power meter

::EDIT::

its funny that, for graphic cards that are supposed to be more power efficient than the GTX680s i was running previously, they drew more power running the first stage of 3DMark11....

Ive run the benchmark 3 times just to make sure that i wasnt trippin balls.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 23, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> @Mussels
> 
> FreedomEclipse | Corsair AX850 80Plus Platinum (94% Efficiency@50%) | i7-3930k @ 4.6GHz + GTX 790 SLi | 120w idle | 381w | P22882 627W | 36.39 points per watt | Stock GPU + Belkin Conserve Insight power meter
> 
> ...



removing a bottleneck that existed on the first harwdare can often allow the new stuff to chew more power, despite being more efficient. like if your GPU was limiting you, now more of your CPU can be used, so overall wattage goes up.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 23, 2014)

Mussels said:


> removing a bottleneck that existed on the first harwdare can often allow the new stuff to chew more power, despite being more efficient. like if your GPU was limiting you, now more of your CPU can be used, so overall wattage goes up.



kind of strange how the wprime went up as well though. I might need to recheck my voltages in the bios


----------



## Mussels (Dec 23, 2014)

FreedomEclipse said:


> kind of strange how the wprime went up as well though. I might need to recheck my voltages in the bios



video card less efficient at idle? anything like a web browser or video playback that could have forced it to low 3D?


----------



## NateDawg (Dec 24, 2014)

I've just replaced the GTX 660 OEM from my previous entry with a R9 290. Fiddling around with clockspeeds and voltage today, then I'll tally up the results in the next couple days.



FreedomEclipse said:


> i7-3930k @ 4.6GHz + GTX 790 SLi


Think you have a typo there, or perhaps some very exotic video cards


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 24, 2014)

My usual power usage (per watt-o-meter reading) is 400W while gaming. I've had it peak at 480-500W when i had my HD7950 overclocked to 1300/7000 and under some really heavy gaming load in Natural Selection 2 (max details and 40 people on server).


----------



## Mussels (Dec 24, 2014)

RejZoR said:


> My usual power usage (per watt-o-meter reading) is 400W while gaming. I've had it peak at 480-500W when i had my HD7950 overclocked to 1300/7000 and under some really heavy gaming load in Natural Selection 2 (max details and 40 people on server).



vsync on or off? thats a lot higher than my system, and apart from your CPU our systems are fairly similar.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 24, 2014)

Vsync OFF. Be aware that Core i7 920 is quite more power hungry than Core i7 2600. And HD7950 @ 1300/7000 was eating power like mad. I think i was pushing it at 1,35V and with modified TDP limit at 300W (stock is around 175W). I had to back it up a bit because i was sometimes getting graphic glitches and wasn't 100% stable. But it was maaaaaaad.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 24, 2014)

My 4P Opteron Server(48 cores) draws 780W at the wall under full load with a EVGA Supernova 1000 G2 Gold. Used to pull 870w with a older PCP&C Silencer 750 Mark IV rated Bronze. This is all CPU and no GPU's.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 24, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> My 4P Opteron Server(48 cores) draws 780W at the wall under full load with a EVGA Supernova 1000 G2 Gold. Used to pull 870w with a older PCP&C Silencer 750 Mark IV rated Bronze. This is all CPU and no GPU's.


I take it that's with the opterons running overclocked? 780w seems a little high for stock but I could be wrong.


----------



## claylomax (Dec 24, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> He's using a modern Celeron and a GeForce 9500GT, a rig like that is not going to use much power. Now something like my rig will eat up 200 watts easy just idling (not including the monitors, which is 45 watts between the 3 of them.) When stuff starts getting power gated, I'll see usages more like 185 watts at idle. Granted I also have two graphics cards, 5 HDDs, 2 SSDs, a skt2011 CPU, and quad-channel memory. So there are plenty of places all of that power can be going.
> View attachment 60118



Yikes! I have the same cpu as you and a 290X and my system idles at around 78w. How much of a difference a few hard drives make.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Dec 24, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> I take it that's with the opterons running overclocked? 780w seems a little high for stock but I could be wrong.


Yes, there is a 13% overclock. Opty 6180se stock is 2.5ghz and running 2.83ghz on stock voltage.


----------



## Norton (Dec 24, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> I take it that's with the opterons running overclocked? 780w seems a little high for stock but I could be wrong.


My 4P runs 6168's at stock and draws about 570w at the wall. I'm using an old 1kw Silverstone psu atm.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 24, 2014)

claylomax said:


> Yikes! I have the same cpu as you and a 290X and my system idles at around 78w. How much of a difference a few hard drives make.



Haha, 78W idle. I wish. Mine is at 250W idle. 4GHz is a bitch.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 24, 2014)

claylomax said:


> Yikes! I have the same cpu as you and a 290X and my system idles at around 78w. How much of a difference a few hard drives make.


Yup, the 5 HDDs are probably about 50-60 watts. Also remember that I have 3 displays, not 1. AMD's multi-monitor idle usage is far from stellar. I bet with just one display my consumption would drop 50 watts, just 1 HDD instead of 5 is dropping another 50 watts. Drop the second 6870 in low power mode and you have your 80 watt idle more or less. 

It's super important to remember that my high idle usage is a result of everything I have in and attached to my tower, not the CPU. The CPU actually sips power at idle and even at stock (which it's at now, because I've been too lazy to OC it again.)


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 24, 2014)

My server listed in sig draws 113w, jumping to 130 if it is streaming movies.  I've got 8 HDD in it and an SSD, as well as an HDD external, all coming through the UPS. 

I will have to test my main rig for actual numbers using 3dMarl like is being done here, but I can say, anecdotally, that last night for instance, playing Rome II, the UPs was showing only 386w, which I thought was impressively low!


----------



## Nokiron (Jan 13, 2015)

Remade the test for reference against my old ones.

*Old:*


> Nokiron | Corsair AX1200i | i7 3970X@4.1Ghz 1.175V - Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti 1262/7500 | 121W idle | 226W | P14705 415W | 35.43 points per watt



*New:*
Nokiron | Corsair AX1200i | i7 4960X@4.5Ghz 1.285V - Inno3D GTX 980 | 135W idle | 241W | P16727 350W | 47.79 points per watt

Damn, that is a pretty significant increase in points per watt.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 14, 2015)

Nokiron said:


> Remade the test for reference against my old ones.
> 
> *Old:*
> 
> ...



added it to the list - and yeah, stuff like that is exactly why i do these tests. some people would be all "oh no its using more power at max, i've wasted my life" - but if you're getting double the performance, you can always use Vsync or an FPS cap to get a more efficient system out of it anyway.


----------



## NateDawg (Feb 12, 2015)

NateDawg said:


> I've just replaced the GTX 660 OEM from my previous entry with a R9 290. Fiddling around with clockspeeds and voltage today, then I'll tally up the results in the next couple days.



Yikes, I completely forgot I said I'd do that once I got busy with the holidays. Anyway, here it is.

NateDawg | SeaSonic SSP-450RT | i5 3350p @ 3.5GHz + Asus R9 290 | 53w idle | 85.5w | P11826 279W | 42.39 points per watt

Changes since last test:
+200mhz CPU clockspeed, small voltage bump
replaced 660oem with an Asus  R9 290.

Other Notes:
-290 is at stock speeds (Asus set it higher than reference - 1000mhz core / 1260mhz memory)
-CPU & GPU are both undervolted.
-290 doesn't like running at 144hz - at that refresh rate the vram doesn't idle and stays at 1260mhz, resulting in roughly 92w total system idle and low-mid 40s temperature. Dropping the refresh rate to anything else shaves about 40 watts off as the vram idles at 150mhz and temperature drops to mid 30s. I'm using 120hz due to this behavior. Not sure if all GCN cards do this, or if it is 290/290x specific.

Old test for comparison


> NateDawg | SeaSonic SSP-450RT | i5 3350p @ 3.3GHz + 660 OEM | 48w idle | 74.4w | P6097 141W | 43.24 points per watt | Daily use




Additional GPU undervolting/clocking info:
Had run some 3dmark11 benches at a couple other settings and found the results interesting, maybe someone else will too. I reduced the clock speeds and maintained the core-memory speed ratio of default clocks. A voltage offset of -69 was set in Afterburner for all my tests.

Test 1 - 1000mhz core, 1260mhz memory
P11826 279w | 42.39 points per watt

Test 2 - 900mhz core, 1134mhz memory
P11133 234w | 47.58 points per watt

Test 3 - 800mhz core, 1008mhz memory
P10308 210w | 49.09 points per watt

Some rather noticeable gains in efficiency if you ask me.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Feb 22, 2015)

Add my result
ChristTheGreat | OCZ Z-850W Gold | i7 4770k 4.3ghz + R9 290 1100/1400 | 95w idle | 205w | P14343 386W | 37.15 points per watt | 7 fan + pump, using dual-screen


----------



## kn00tcn (Feb 22, 2015)

i recently got a killawatt, can finally get some measurements

FP241VW - 48 minimum brightness, 87 maximum brightness, ~60 with my preferred settings (58.8 all black image, 60.9 all white image), yes this is CCFL instead of LED

PS3 - ~104 minimum with nothing happening (photo viewer), ~110/115 XMB, ~125 pshome or 'low load' with 30fps capped etc, ~138 max load (tearing in GT6 aka max gpu usage), this is a CECHL, the last 80gb fat (65nm)

have not tested laptop or desktop yet

i'm curious what my newly discovered laptop OC will be (525 to 725mhz gtx570m)

too bad the 4870x2 died, can imagine hundreds of watts.... but that desktop is now gtx660, i guess it would be interesting to find out how much my q9550 3.6ghz OC uses compared to .... well it's never ran stock, & my manual voltages are almost identical to the auto's overvolting


----------



## Outback Bronze (Mar 9, 2015)

G'day Mussels got a new one for you mate. I got off my ass to test this system. Over 50% efficiency. I could definitely tweak that to get it higher as well! 

Outback Bronze | Corsair AX1200 | i7 5960x @ 3.3Ghz + GTX 980 | 114w | 153w | P18092 336w | 53.845 | Stock Settings.

This power supply is also running 1 pump, 4 UV lights, 2 Storage Hard Drives and 5x140mm fans.


----------



## agent00skid (Apr 8, 2015)

Add my result:
agent00skid | Laptop brick | Phenom II N830 + Mobility HD 5650 | 21w | 55w | P1014 59W | 17.19 |

And for fun, 3 threads of P95 and Furmark at high priority managed to push out 87w.


----------



## Sleepless (Jul 18, 2015)

Here is my result. I ran my 4690K undervolted and it clocks down on idle, the 770 was at stock clocks even under boost but still gets up to 1.2V.

Sleepless | EVGA 750 G2 | i5 4690K @ 3.9GHz + GTX770 | 43w | 88w | P10230 299W | 34.21 | 4690K @ 1.024V under load, GTX770 @ 1163MHz


----------



## Frick (Aug 3, 2015)

Heeeeyy I've finally done it. The current was measured with a Fluke 43B with a clamp meter and multiplied with 230 (which actually is what I'm getting)

Frick | Cooler Master G550M | C2D E8400 @ 3 Ghz + ASUS GTX 760 OC model | 78w idle | 94w | P4561 228W (max reading) | 19,87 points per watt (max reading) | 0.99 x 230


----------



## Mussels (Aug 3, 2015)

i need to throw in my non-gaming ultrabook into this, it uses less power watching 1080p videos than my desktop does idling.


----------



## Frick (Feb 22, 2016)

Are we still doing this? Because I finally have one of those wall meters.

Frick | Cooler Master G550M | Pentium G3220 + ASUS GTX 760 OC model | 56W idle | 77W | P5876 238W  | 24.7 points per watt  | n/a


----------



## Mussels (Feb 22, 2016)

god, it'd take me hours? days? to re-test all my machines... i'm upto about 8 gaming systems right now for some unknown reason (i have a hoarding problem. that Q6600 needs love)

still happily updating the OP, as its an interesting reference, even if we found flaws in the testing.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 22, 2016)

Mussels said:


> god, it'd take me hours? days? to re-test all my machines... i'm upto about 8 gaming systems right now for some unknown reason (i have a hoarding problem. that Q6600 needs love)
> 
> still happily updating the OP, as its an interesting reference, even if we found flaws in the testing.



And I feel bad about having 4 systems. I live alone


----------



## Mussels (Feb 22, 2016)

Jetster said:


> And I feel bad about having 4 systems. I live alone



i5 2500k + 290
i7 2600 + 7970
i5 2500 + 6870 1GB (waifus PC)
i5 2400 + 5870 1GB
i5 2400 + GTX 280
athlon II x4 + 6570 2GB
athlon II x3 + 6570 2GB
phenom II x2 + 550 ti
Q6600 was a joke. i have one, but its not in a system. just... being itself. (i spent $600 on my first one, and got this free. its for ironies sake)


I... tried to downsize? i don't know how this happened.


----------



## Kursah (Feb 22, 2016)

I have my server hooked up to a UPS with my networking hardware...and itself consumes anywhere between 90-130W depending on load conditions, usually settling around 94W in most situations. The networking hardware (cable modem, ERL, 8-port sw) consumes approx 12W. My old Dell LCD monitor consumes around 40W when it is powered on.

I saved power moving the core OS to SSD and setting the low cache multi to 8X, brought the idle down by almost 15W. Idle/low load (VM load) is around 90-115W. I run anywhere between 4-6VM's, MineOS Turnkey VM hosting 4 Minecraft servers, a 2012R2 DC, 2012R2 File/Print/Plex/Teamspeak server, Ubuntu 15.x test VM, 8.1 VM for deployment/domain testing, a PFSense VM for OpenVPN and network testing...all of those are running all the time. I have my server setup so I never need to login for anything to run on any of the 2012R2 servers...meaning Plex and Teamspeak run as services which is really nice.

Specs for my home server are in system specs...the HDD setup though has more than I could list...

Right now I'm running a storage pool with parity (2012R2 storage spaces) for backup (testing), so I have 2X 1.5TB and 1X 2TB dedicated to that. 4X 2TB in RAID 5 on the Perc 6i, 120GB SSD for OS. The RAID is in a cage that also has an extra 120mm fan, bringing 3x120mm intake, 1x120mm exhuast and top-mounted PSU exhausting as well.

Overall I'm pretty happy with this system...much quieter than any server I've worked with or deployed...granted its just a gaming rig sans graphics card...so when the day comes where I can afford the server I want, that's what this machine will turn into!

I plan to place my gaming rig behind a UPS eventually...we'll see how my tax refund looks...if I don't get a wall meter between then and now, I'll post what my gaming rig does...I actually want to test it stock, undervolted, and overclocked.


----------



## Nokiron (Mar 4, 2016)

Why not update this for fun  its really interesting.

Nokiron | Chieftec SFX-500GD-C | i7 6700K + R9 Nano | 46w idle | 90w | P15698 240W | 65.40 points per watt | GPU+CPU undervolted.

Nokiron | AX1200i | i7 4960X @ 4.5Ghz 1.25V + EVGA 980 Ti Classified | 181w idle | 265w | P21386 483W | 44.27 points per watt | Including full loop, 14-fans, 8 SSDs etc

The Nano-build must be some kind of record, Im really impressed with that.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 29, 2018)

Spoiler











@Mussels I know it's been a while since this thread has seen action, but would you be interested in getting it going again to add some of the newer hardware to your table?  With newer Intel chips and Ryzen out, along with newer gpus, it would be cool to see some of those numbers up there too.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 31, 2018)

If people come up with the numbers i have no issue updating the thread - its just going to be slow going as i work 6 days a week now.

I have entirely new systems myself, that could be entered in here.

If we want to do some kind of overhaul (new programs for testing?) i'm all ears for suggestions.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 31, 2018)

Mussels said:


> If people come up with the numbers i have no issue updating the thread - its just going to be slow going as i work 6 days a week now.
> 
> I have entirely new systems myself, that could be entered in here.
> 
> If we want to do some kind of overhaul (new programs for testing?) i'm all ears for suggestions.



Sweet, that's awesome!  I'll update as soon as I get a new watt meter with my newer Ryzen system and a few other changes I've made. 

As far as programs go, I have no real quirks. Seems people go with Cinebench for cpu? Mining is big but I don't know what people use to bench that.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 31, 2018)

cinebench is a good idea for CPU testing imo, as it has single and multi threaded testing options - but since its openGL test isnt too useful, we'd need a GPU test as well.

Ideally i want to stick away from paid programs and something easy to use, maybe unigine heaven 4.0?


----------



## phill (Mar 31, 2018)

I'm loving this thread!!  

Then I looked over a few of my systems and saw what they where using and got very scared lol

Still I've a load here I would happily test for everyone   Anything from socket A to my 5960X and a 2U R710 Dell server with 2 hex cores in it..  Not the most efficient setup/server now, but it was free, so I grabbed it   Been actually doing some testing on it just these last few days as a matter of fact!! 

@Mussels For the testing part, I've done Boinc for CPU usage and I was using Heaven or Valley for the GPU side of things.  Run the Boinc for about a day (just as I had bought some new CPUs and wanted to test) but I guess an hour would do to get an average, same goes for looping Heave or Valley   I'd happily share some numbers, might be a bit slow after tomorrow as I'll have my daughter with me but if I can do any sort of write ups I will   If anyone would like or is interested that is !!


----------

